# Zinsser's French Polish



## dabeeler (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried this product on a pen?  If so, how were the results?


----------



## mewell (Feb 16, 2007)

That's all I use and I *love* it... I apply it with the lathe running, squirt some on a soft cloth (currently a bit of old shirt) run it up and down the length of the tubes, another squirt, another run, repeat 4-6 times, then polish with some old soft dish towel to a high sheen. For my high-end pens, I wait a few days and apply TSW, then buff!

A fellow pen turner I met in Maine makes his own french polish using 4 parts shellac and 1 part BLO (boiled linseed oil).


----------



## Russb (Feb 17, 2007)

Do a search on friction polish...same thing....not very durable. Anyone using cloth for applying finish please count your fingers. Do not wrap the rag around your fingers and let the blank grab the rag.........ouch.


----------



## dabeeler (Feb 17, 2007)

What caught my eye about the Zinsser was tht it is de-waxed, unlike most of the friction polishes being used.


----------



## mewell (Feb 17, 2007)

I've found it to be stable for a couple of years now on my "personal" pen. The ease of application and relative fume freeness (is that a word?) is what keeps me using it. I *do* agree with Russ tho' on the finger comment!


----------



## DocRon (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree with the cloth warning. Better to use paper towels for this.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like it, its holding up well, all you have to do is hit it with furniture polish every once in a while, just like fine furniture.....(thats what i tell my customers)


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 19, 2007)

What the other said

NEVER USE CLOTH ON A LATHE!

use paper towels, then you get to join in on the which paper towel is best threads [][]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Viva for sure!! []


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rmartin_
> <br />.....NEVER USE CLOTH ON A LATHE.....



I think this statement needs a little qualification.  While there is no question that using the tip of a towel, wash cloth or shirt is definitely dangerous, I don't see any problem with using small patches of cloth.....maybe 1" x 2"....on the tip of your finger.  You certainly would not want to wrap any cloth around your finger!!


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Feb 20, 2007)

Where do you buy this product, have not been able to find locally.


----------



## mewell (Feb 20, 2007)

My local Ace Hardware brought it in for me, but it's cheaper from Rockler or Woodcraft if you have one locally and don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## huntersilver (Feb 22, 2007)

I tend to use cotton squares, I fold it and place fingers underneath
the cloth, but at all times it is not wrapped around my fingers.  Have never had any incidents.


----------

